# Hiding cables



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi my burstner motorhome has 2 x 240v sockets in drivers side living area, I need 1 or more sockets 240/12v etc on the pass side living area
Question is how do you route it over so it can't be seen , Ime aware of plastic conduit / tube etc but prob not suitable ?? 
Take care Alon


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Suggestion is to have a look at any original wiring you have in the MH, that goes near to the desired position for the new socket, see if the route is acceptable.

If you cant keep the cables internal, then you only have 2 options.

You can either go down through floor across and back up to the other side, or you go up into the void of your roof across and down to the other side.


----------



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Its always handy to get another slant on things ,thanks for your reply very kind of you
Alon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Alonso.
There is usually some cavities in and around motorhomes. Under the bed, couch, dinette and cupboards.
I don't know your layout but I have added a few outlets in my Hobby and it took forever to dismantle some cupboards. But it was worth it.

Some idea of you layout and power inlet would help.
Is the fridge or other appliance on the other side you could take off?

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

In our last van an Autosleeper routing cables was easy as it was possible to just slide them along the cavities betwixt the inner and outer shells.
Our current van is a four season fully insulated and it has been a bugger to route cables. I have had to resort to both going underneath and in one instance for just about 500mm under the carpet.

Where there is a will you will find a way. Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

*Reply*

All my 240v equip ie fridge ,sockets etc are on drivers side of living area , nout on pass side of vehicle there lies the problem !
Thanks 4 the ideas, food for thought!


----------

